# looking4advice



## megaman2 (May 20, 2012)

Join Date: Apr 2012
Posts: 40

marriage crisis
me and my wife had a child it was the best thing in my life to be a witness to it and five days later we got into a domestic despute where she strangled me and assaulted me. she left me and took our infant then she moved into a domestic violence shelter filed a restraining order on me and said i was dangerous to her and our baby.a couple weeks later, she came to my house broke my door down and assaulted me punching me reapetedly in my face forty times. i called the police and they issued three warrants for her arrest. i was granted emergency custody as well as a restraining order on her. she was on the run for a week and a day and showed up in court on our court date serving me child custody papers. then she was detained. i decided to let her keep the baby since she was breastfeeding so now i have them bring the baby to me everyday for two hours through a court order we went to mediation she stated she has trust issues with me and made an agreement draft although i think we will be going to trial. while at home a few days ago the d.a. served me a subpena to testify in court against her. i tried several times to have her work things out, out of court but the fact that we have restraining orders on each other, makes it difficult all i want is to save my familly for our child any advice?


----------



## ididnothingwrong (May 19, 2012)

WOW I don't know what to say. Sorry mega.


----------



## megaman2 (May 20, 2012)

thanx im still confused about it and its been almost 4 months


----------

